# Downgrade freebsd 8.1 to 7.1 32bit



## Mimmo91 (Sep 6, 2010)

Hi,
I need downgrade my freebsd 8.1 32bit to 7.1 32bit
i can't insert cd for reinstalling because i have a dedicated server.

i have access only ftp and ssh.

Post cmds thanks!


----------



## da1 (Sep 7, 2010)

as far as I know, this is not a linux-based forum or OS 

how about trying for yourself first and then asking questions ? because frankly, I don't think anyone will give you all cmd's for accomplishing anything if you don't put your brain to work first


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

I really wouldn't recommend it. The best way to 'downgrade' would be to backup everything and reinstall from scratch.

What's the reason you want to downgrade?


----------



## Mimmo91 (Sep 7, 2010)

solved. close the topick thanks


----------



## SirDice (Sep 7, 2010)

Please, don't go editing your posts like that. Others might have the same question.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 7, 2010)

Mimmo91, don't edit posts that other people have already replied to, especially topic starters. How did you solve this issue? And don't request to close the topic, there are specific moderation reasons for closing topics. Please follow up and post your solution, even if it's "Decided not to do it".


----------

